# need a guys opinion



## JLH3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, so here's the deal. A friend of mine told me that my husband is cheating on me. He has never seen him actually having sex but he has seen him kiss the girl (nicknamed skanky tit girl by me) because I over heard them talking on the phone and my husband was commenting on her boobs. I confronted his about that and he said she was feeling self conscious and he was trying to make her feel better. 

Well, anyways, so now I have this new bit of information I'm not sure what to do. How do I approach him about it? How do I get the truth without having him lie? I'm am so mad and hurt and I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheaters will deny everything until confronted with hard irrefutable evidence. I know - I was one =/


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is saying that this friend saw them kiss enough? Do I need more? I think the affair is over as STG now has a boyfriend. I'm sure she would probably stop cheating because of him. So do I even bring it up if it's over? Will he just do it again?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Unfortunately that's not enough, you can confront him for the kiss but not for actual cheating. If you want to act on that, then you have to be utterly convinced that he was cheating - and be prepared to leave.

That's what the missus did, I denied it to her face when she brought it up, but she was utterly convinced (it wasn't just ONE friend who witnessed my screwup however), told me that all she wanted was the truth, and I lied to her. She buggered off and left forcing me to finally admit. The thing is I didn't want to admit it to her because it was a drunken episode in which I already felt the guilt over the encounter, and I didn't want her to feel hurt over it - but meh...

That was years ago, before marriage actually. The thing is though, all you have is a kiss, not much to go on.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

Certainly, though, kissing someone single and complimenting their skanky tits is not acceptable for a married person to do. So you have to decide what your boundaries are, and make it known that it was unacceptable and will be treated just as if you caught him in bed. Because it doesn't matter, and he probably was.


----------

